# Yet Another Reason to Like Danny Bonaduce



## Big Don (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1213872318
First, he told the dork the cold hard truth, then, when the dork jumped on him, rather than over-react an beat him half to death, Danny flipped the guy off, shrugged and walked away.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with Senor Bonaduce on this one...but does anyone know some background on what happened?


----------



## Kreth (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Don said:


> First, he told the dork the cold hard truth, then, when the dork jumped on him, rather than over-react an beat him half to death, Danny flipped the guy off, shrugged and walked away.


But, but flipping people off is immature... :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Oct 4, 2007)

Big Don said:


> http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1213872318
> First, he told the dork the cold hard truth, then, when the dork jumped on him, rather than over-react an beat him half to death, Danny flipped the guy off, shrugged and walked away.


 
I love it....


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 4, 2007)

Rofl, and now the guy is pressing charges. Holy crap, let's jump on a guy out of no where, start dry humping him on stage, and then when he drops us, press charges ;p.
The idiot got the least he had coming to him, go Danny go.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 4, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I'm with Senor Bonaduce on this one...but does anyone know some background on what happened?




I don't know, but he received the ground and very poorly I might add! :uhyeah:  Great example of no ukemi!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 4, 2007)

would that be considered a zenpo splatt?


----------



## Lynne (Oct 4, 2007)

Supposedly the guy lost some teeth.  I think he's lucky that's all he lost.


----------



## bydand (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, Danny Bonaduce just rose a few steps in my book.  I cannot stand Fairplay, and think this was one of the best bits of video I have ever watched.  Agree with the zero ukemi comment. :lfao:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 4, 2007)

'oo the blazes is Jonny Fairplay?


----------



## bydand (Oct 4, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> 'oo the blazes is Jonny Fairplay?



Just some jackhole who was on survivor.  Nobody liked the abrasive moron there either.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 4, 2007)

bydand said:


> Just some jackhole who was on survivor. Nobody liked the abrasive moron there either.


Thank you I was lost. Um... The guy did put Danny at a disadvantage. He could have fallen and cracked his skull on that one himself. According to the judge Judy episode I watched this morning, you are at fault when you are the first to assault no matter how badly you are hurt in the end.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 4, 2007)

bydand said:


> Just some jackhole who was on survivor. Nobody liked the abrasive moron there either.


 
Thanks.  I look forward to watching this tonight.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 4, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Thank you I was lost. Um... The guy did put Danny at a disadvantage. He could have fallen and cracked his skull on that one himself. According to the judge Judy episode I watched this morning, you are at fault when you are the first to assault no matter how badly you are hurt in the end.
> Sean


 

Oh, well, OK then, I mean if Judge Judy said it it MUST be true.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, just saw the video.  Wow, that looked like it hurt!


----------



## Sensei Payne (Oct 4, 2007)

He huit the ground pretty hard...to say the least...

Now the guy shouldn't have jumped on him like that...

Danny in no way was at fault for this one...at least legally...the guy had it coming...but why was danny on the stage anyways?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 4, 2007)

Sensei Payne said:


> why was danny on the stage anyways?


 Danny went on stage to tell the moron one thing: "They are booing you, because they HATE you."


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 5, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Oh, well, OK then, I mean if Judge Judy said it it MUST be true.


Take it to the bank.
sean


----------



## Kreth (Oct 5, 2007)

Bonaduce won't be charged. Why was this Fairplay guy on the awards show anyway? Weren't his 15 minutes up a while ago?


----------



## thetruth (Oct 6, 2007)

He Jonny Nobody deserved everything he got and at least they started cheering when he got dropped on his face

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2007)

Sensei Payne said:


> He huit the ground pretty hard...to say the least...



He hit the ground teeth first, but the thud you hear in the video is largely not the sound of the guy hitting the ground, its the sound of his wireless mic hitting the ground.  You hear the same thud when he tosses the mic to the floor as he walks offstage.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 6, 2007)

It's not often that I have no sympathy for someone who receives injury out of proportion to the offence they caused but in this case ...

I'd've tried to push him off forwards rather than over my head but then again I'm quite obviously not as strong as Mr. Bonaduce.

Anyhow, it doesn't exactly require martial skill to put your hands out so you don't hit the ground teeth first does it?


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Anyhow, it doesn't exactly require martial skill to put your hands out so you don't hit the ground teeth first does it?



Don't forget Johnny Fairplay is a wrestler...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 6, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Bonaduce won't be charged. Why was this Fairplay guy on the awards show anyway? Weren't his 15 minutes up a while ago?



Under the circumstances I can see why Bonaduce won't be charged; however, I don't see pinning any medals on him either. He came on the stage, uninvited, to critique another performer, which was unnecessary. Fairplay's behaviour was similarly foolish. Then Bonaduce seems to swagger after face-planting Fairplay, which made the stunt look brutish. But then again, this was the Fox Reality TV Awards, so maybe the DA decided that it was all just too stupid to bother with.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Don't forget Johnny Fairplay is a wrestler...


 
He *is*?  Blimey! {need a smiley for 'incredulous' here ).


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Don't forget Johnny Fairplay is a wrestler...




The only thing I can see him wrestling would be a seagull for half a sandwich.  And it better not be a big seagull.


----------

